

Show HN: iOS Promo Code Printing Service - sfalbo
http://www.easypromocodes.com/

======
sfalbo
I created this EasyPromoCodes.com based on a question that I had asked on HN a
few months ago (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4375707>).

I was looking for a site that would let me turn my iOS app promo codes into
business cards to hand out at trade shows or other industry events.

After unsuccessfully looking for a similar service for some time I decided to
build this site.

The site is built using the Moo.com API, PHP, Bootstrap, a Bootswatch theme,
and the Google URL shortener.

Any suggestions or feedback you have would be welcome. I hope that this is
useful to some of the other iOS developers out there.

